

On Cellular Automation - aditgupta
http://functionspace.org/topic/23

======
_crumbs
I've checked back to this site a few times since the OP first put it on HN, I
think it's coming along nicely, well done. It looks like you have listened to
the feedback you received and the design is really appealing.

One question - Do you have a release date for the algorithms group yet?

~~~
aditgupta
The algorithms group is going to be active coming Tuesday :)

